# Kompilacja jądra

## fanatico

Witam,

zadam pewnie banalne pytanie ale wole się upewnić. Czy podczas kompilowania jądra (chciałem dokompilować obsługę karty Atheros), po wybraniu odpowiednich modułów wystarczy make && make modules_install?

Restart kompa i nowe moduły zostały załadowane? Wszystko robię podczas normalnej pracy komputera, nie zamykam X-ów? 

Zaciekawiły mnie pliki .config.old. Czy są one potrzebne?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> whereis .config
> 
> .config: /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/.config.old /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/linux/.config.old
> ...

 

----------

## znal

Jeśli chcesz tylko dokompilować brakujące moduły i wersja kernela się nie zmienia to wystarczy make modules modules_install i później załadowanie modułów przy pomocy modprobe. Nie trzeba restartu systemu. Jeśli to moduł do obsługi sieciówki, to nie trzeba też restartować X-ów.

----------

## fanatico

Dzięki, a może przy okazji podpowiesz mi co zrobić po nieudanej kompilacji jądra. System ładuje się do pewnego momentu i dalej jest zwis. Caps Lock mruga cały czas a na ekranie pokazują sie dziwne komunikaty w stylu:

 16.927327 [<c16099f6>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0xd

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro jadro sie nie skompilowalo to dlaczego mialo by to byc powodem bledow przy starcie? 

Jeden temat - jeden problem, zapoznaj sie z zasadami forum i dzialami, w jakich tworzysz posty. Temat zamykam, nastepnym razem bede bezceremonialnie anihilowal Twoje niezgodne z regulaminem tematy.

----------

